# First year for indoor Haunted House Pics



## Brainfrt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hello Group,

Well despite all the teenagers having football games on Friday Night we still had a great turn out 200 to 250 people. Here are some pics.

Here is a link to more of the pics

Halloween 2008 pictures by Brainfrt - Photobucket

[/ATTACH]


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

sounds like a great time!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Eeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your bottles glowed great
that's good that you ended up getting the totr's


----------

